# My New 1340gt And Some Shop Pics!



## rherrell (Dec 28, 2016)

I finally got around to taking some photos of my new 1340gt, sorry it took so long.

I think all the pics are self explanatory but I'll be happy to answer any questions.

All the wooden tool boxes and cabinets were made by me, in fact pretty much everything wood was made by me.

I hope you enjoy!!!!


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 28, 2016)

Well equipped shop and beautiful work on the wood projects!


----------



## MonkMan (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice organized shop. Beautiful wood working. Is metal working something you just started?


----------



## tweinke (Dec 28, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## brav65 (Dec 28, 2016)

Wow, have you been spying on my dreams?


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 28, 2016)

Very nice shop and equipment, looks like home. The buffing wheel on the wood lathe is interesting. Cheers, Mike


----------



## sanddan (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice shop, very well organized.


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 29, 2016)

rherrell said:


> I finally got around to taking some photos of my new 1340gt, sorry it took so long.
> 
> I think all the pics are self explanatory but I'll be happy to answer any questions.
> 
> ...


Very nice shop!  I wish I could see the top of my work benches, envy your organization!

Bruce


----------

